# Just had an interview



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

This is my first post I think this site is very helpful

So I had an interview last Friday, I think it went pretty well. I let them know my dad had been in that local for around 20 years now and I believe i answered all there question to the best of my ability. They interviewed 87 guys and a couple of guys that were there were a lot older me. I'm only 19. A couple that i seen there we dressed in t-shirts and jeans and did not look professional to me. I also heard some of the guys saying that a few people didn't even show up. I also heard they would be hiring around 30-40 apprentices.

I'm going to a community college for electricity and controls at a local community college and they seemed impressed with that. I shook all four of their hands before I left and I'm really hoping I ranked high. 

I'm waiting for my letter to see how I did, how long do they usually take to mail out the letter on average?

If I do not get in what is the best way to start learning the trade. If I don't get in I will go to college again next year but I know hands on experience is the best. My dad is an electrician and so is my grand-dad. My dad wrote me a letter of recommendation if that matters at all. I'm really hoping I get in, if I do I will work my hardest and do my best to learn. 

I'm just looking for words of advice and others experience. Im trying to get into local 8. Is anyone here in that local? 

This is my first post take it easy on me:whistling2:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post I think this site is very helpful
> 
> ...





Your Dad and Grand Father are both members of local 8?? Then by the power of nepotism I grant you first spot on the official list of apprentice wonder boys who know everything and everything is owed to them.

One of the perks of being on this list is you get to drag your a$$ on the job site, tell others what and when you'll be doing actual work and for some reason you'll always be employed. :whistling2:

:laughing::laughing: Just kidding dude. It seems like you did everything right. Just have to wait to see if your accepted or not. If you don't get in this go around it's really up to you what your gonna do. School is great but it don't mean jack unless you can get the field experience along with it.

All I can say is good luck:thumbsup: now is a tough time to start a career as an electrician or in any other trade for that matter.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

go work at a supply house and learn about stuff there. look for electrician helper jobs... really anything to get you started will help you out a lot


----------



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

Hey I also just had my interview, i got my letter 3 or four days after.
I am 18 and received an 86 on my interview and i am ranked 43 in the 236 local. My former teacher told me they are taking 70 people withing a month but i contacted the Apprentice Training secretary and she said they will be taking 70 at the end of august.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Nice jack

No my grandfather is not in the union. He's 70 and still going strong as an electrician though. He knows a lot about just about everything..he's my idle.:laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone who takes the time and effort to apply for the JATC program deserves a hand. The system itself is not easy to get an application through the opening process much less an interview.Even after getting excepted and starting school and on the job training is a strain in many ways. I myself did learn many things going through the program, probably the most important(for me) was endurance. The school work does get a little in depth in math but a little studying can cure that. On the job you have to learn to get along with some that resemble the wrong end of a horse. In this whole process you should be challenged daily with your work ethics and morals as a whole. There is no free ride so make the best of what ever life gives you.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you feel like you kicked a55 and blew them away on the interview, then you probably did.

If you don't feel good about it, then you probably didn't do too hot....

Either way, I would get a job as a shop boy or parts boy until your boot camp day arrives.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I felt pretty good I'm still waiting for a relpy.

I am not to familiar with to many tools right now I feel I should do something to fix this. I will be helping my dad wire a barn hopefully that will help me.

Are you really comparing this job to boot camp? I know after five years it will all be worth it, I've heard it called the other four year degree before. I've took college math before and passed with a low C. Math is alright with me. I'm interested in hearing others experience in going through the program and the do's and don't's and anything else you'd like to tell someone trying to get into the trade who is quite green.:jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> I felt pretty good I'm still waiting for a relpy.
> 
> I am not to familiar with to many tools right now I feel I should do something to fix this. I will be helping my dad wire a barn hopefully that will help me.
> 
> Are you really comparing this job to boot camp? I know after five years it will all be worth it, I've heard it called the other four year degree before. I've took college math before and passed with a low C. Math is alright with me. I'm interested in hearing others experience in going through the program and the do's and don't's and anything else you'd like to tell someone trying to get into the trade who is quite green.:jester:



Apprentice school is like many other things in life. You only get out of it what you put into it. The program itself can get pretty involved with some of the classes and it moves along pretty damn fast.

My advice would to study, show an interest, and don't be afraid to ask questions. Falling behind just a little will really cost you if you don't understand something, raise your hand and ask, don't be scared.

The same thing out in the field, ask a lot of questions even if your stuck working with some god complex ass wash. Be persistent. The best thing you can do for yourself is to gain peoples respect. The way you do that is to show up on time EVERY SINGLE DAY, be prepared, don't bitch and moan about lousy work assignments, you see an old guy doing something a young guy should be doing go and do it or at lease help, ask questions, and above all hustle.

A good work ethic coupled with the right attitude will carry you through your career a long way.
Take the job seriously, stay off the cell phone, dress the part(pants that fit),proper foot ware, pack your lunch, and as a new apprentice carry a small note pad and a pencil.

And yes for a green newbie it will be like boot camp.

As far as not being real familiar with the tools ask your dad for a crash course and as you go along your apprenticeship you'll learn them real quick.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post I think this site is very helpful
> 
> ...


If you dressed well for the interview that is a plus. It shows respect. Any qualified interviewer can know that a person is easier to dress down (clothing wise) than to do the opposite.`


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I went in a very very nice suit i use when meeting with ceos/ctos for my other job

advice. well, its my 5th week and here is what i learned. do what ever is asked of you, unless of course not safe. 

Always show up early
Make sure you have all your tools, and anything else that is needed
ask anytime you dont understand. I work with great people, but i always like to ask to make sure that im doing it right. id rather ask and do it right, then do it wrong/twice


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a letter. Starting to think I didn't do as good as I thought, I expected to hear back form them by now.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You expected to hear back in two weeks??

Dude, you got to carry on with your life like it is not a sure thing. Start out on the partsboy, shopboy gig.

If you don't get something in the mail for six months, then you probably didn't make the cut.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

agreed just anxious to know if I did any good on the interview


----------



## Denton6 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi i just recieved a call last week that i passed my aptitude test. How long did you have to wait for your interview? Im only 18 and have never been in an interview, what kind of questions did they ask if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

smb43432 said:


> agreed just anxious to know if I did any good on the interview


If you aren't accepted I would recommend applying for apprenticeship through your state and hiring on to a merit shop......From what I see of the JATC program they turn away a lot of applicants or string them along for 1-2 years in the "pre-apprentice" program.....I won't deny that the JATC program is superior to the State program around here, but I still wouldn't wait around for a couple years. If they accepted more applicants perhaps we wouldn't be hiring these CW/CE's that quite possibly might have been turned away when they applied.....And at any rate you would be getting hands on experience in the field besides just learning parts and wire types through a supply house.....


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

they asked about 15 or so questions. A couple were why do you want to be an electrician?, What do you do in your free time?, If you could redo your college career would you and some more just common sense question. What kind of boss you want to have..questions like that.

I'm still waiting on my letter btw.


----------



## Denton6 (Jun 13, 2010)

How long did you have to wait for your *interview*?


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I never took an aptitude test. I got a letter like 4 months after I applied.


----------



## Denton6 (Jun 13, 2010)

oh alright. thanks anyway


----------



## Denton6 (Jun 13, 2010)

how long did you have to wait for your interview after you got the results of your aptitude test?


----------



## Benny (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck! I interviewed on a Thursday, and got a call on Friday before noon to go to work the following Monday. By the way don't think dressing like a businessman is going to get you hired. I wore a polo shirt, nice jeans, and clean red wings to my interview! I'm now a second year apprentice, it's a great career make the most out of it! :thumbsup: Ben


----------

